# My Betta is sick!



## heather11681 (Jul 20, 2007)

My sons betta is extremely ill. He has fin rot and gill disease. All he does is float in the water but he still eats. I got him medicine from the store and it is going on the fifth day for the med and he is still not doing better he seems to be getting worse. I clean his water regularly and we put special conditioning stuff in the water so I am not sure why he is sick. What causes these diseases???? We have only had him 2 months. I need help does anyone have any suggestions??? THANK YOU!


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

How big is his container? If it's less than a gallon, I'd be changing it twice a day right now. It needs to be extra clean for him to get better. Make sure the replacement water is the same temp as the old water, or he'll shock. Also, add the water conditioner and swish it around a bit before you put him in the clean tank. It will keep him from getting sicker from the chlorine. How often do you do water changes? Sometimes, even if the water looks clean, there's a lot of dissolved waste in it. Ammonia (a waste by-product) can lead to health problems. What kid of medication are you using, and how are you dosing it? It's a good sign that he's still eating, there's hope for him yet!


----------

